# Best area in Moab, Utah to find scorpions



## Desert scorps (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok so I have been wanting to go to Moab, UT to go out looking at and collecting a few scorpions and i was wondering if anyone knew an exact location of where they found a lot. Also if you wouldnt mind looking at this area: 
1773 N Hwy 191
Moab, UT 84532
Would that be a good spot to look, outside of the campground? Thanks guys!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 18, 2015)

You'll probably find a few hadrurus spadix there.

  Areas with talus slopes are good for serradigitus, you may find a few kochius hirsuticauda.  And paravaejovis

   The sandier areas with dune habitat are good for paruroctonus.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 18, 2015)

Why not just buy them and leave the wild ones alone?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 18, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Why not just buy them and leave the wild ones alone?


Oh, so that's what you meant when you made that comment about CB in my thread..

   Considering most of the native scorpion species in that region are almost never available for sale online, why even make that argument?   Besides, most scorpions grow quickly, anyway. Only a select few native scorpions are slow-growers, and most vaejovids in general have insane fecundity.  Why discourage someone from exploring the wilderness and finding some cool stuff other than the same buthids everyone has available for sale?  

   Collecting your own is better than potentially supporting indiscriminate poachers and smugglers, no?  What about the people that originally collected all those neat species you can buy today?  What makes it okay for them to collect a species, but not OP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Desert scorps (Jun 18, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> You'll probably find a few hadrurus spadix there.
> 
> Areas with talus slopes are good for serradigitus, you may find a few kochius hirsuticauda.  And paravaejovis
> 
> The sandier areas with dune habitat are good for paruroctonus.


Thanks for the reply! H. Spadix would be a really nice find as well as all of the others.

---------- Post added 06-18-2015 at 12:04 PM ----------




ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Why not just buy them and leave the wild ones alone?


Smokehound714 pretty much said everthing but I also wanted to add that going out and collecting them yourself is a very cool and fun experience. Another thing is that like smokehound said, I am able to get different scorpions that are usually never for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 18, 2015)

Desert scorps said:


> Thanks for the reply! H. Spadix would be a really nice find as well as all of the others.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-18-2015 at 12:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 I don't necessarily agree with catching inverts... or any animal for that matter... in the wild... but it needs to happen for certain species to be introduced to the hobby. Some of your points are definitely valid.


----------



## Desert scorps (Jun 18, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> I don't necessarily agree with catching inverts... or any animal for that matter... in the wild... but it needs to happen for certain species to be introduced to the hobby. Some of your points are definitely valid.


I can see what you mean. But everyone is different. I think as long as we dont over collect an area we should be fine. Lets say only 1 person goes to collect in that area but only takes 5 in total. That would be ok. Or if 5 people go and colect 1 each. But if like 10 people go and catch like 20 each then, i start to disagree with it. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 18, 2015)

Desert scorps said:


> I can see what you mean. But everyone is different. I think as long as we dont over collect an area we should be fine. Lets say only 1 person goes to collect in that area but only takes 5 in total. That would be ok. Or if 5 people go and colect 1 each. But if like 10 people go and catch like 20 each then, i start to disagree with it. Do you know what I mean?


 Yes I agree with that logic to an extent.


----------

